# Grouse Report



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hiked several miles up Co-Op Creek today. Didn't see a single bird. I'm trying real hard to figure out these darn birds but I've only killed one bird in two seasons. Anyone else been out lately with better results?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

The blues will likely be up in trees, so you won't see many. Sometimes they'll dive into snow covered brush, too. I sometimes find the ruffies feeding on open, brushy or grassy snow-free hillsides. We moved three right out in the open the other day. They'll sometimes be near water, but if there's snow, they won't hold because of sparse cover. In conifers, they'll flush up into trees and you will have problems getting a shot.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Jump on a horse, seems almost every time I go for a horse ride I jump a few. Pine/aspen transition areas is where I see 'em most often. Not sure why. It seems like I see em a little more in the morning and evenings as well, probably just coincidental though.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the pointers. Like everyone else, I can't take ten steps without bumping grouse when I'm elk hunting. I tried my best today to convince the mountain and all the wildlife that I was after elk. Maybe the dog and the shotgun gave me away...


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

I've had quite a bit of luck this year, putting down at least two birds each trip. Get off the trails, the snows good for seeing where they've been active. Like others said, the blues will be in trees mostly with the snow but if you've got a good eye you should be able to find a few.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dmaestas, what altitude are you finding birds at? I've hunted up Nebo, Strawberry, Diamond Fork.... Nothing.


----------

